# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El Tossal 18/08/2013

## sergi1907

La última parada del domingo fue esta pequeña presa o azud situada en el río Segre, cerca de la población de Ponts y desde donde comienza el Canal de Urgell.

Las fotos son prácticamente iguales que las que realizó perdiguera en su visita hace un par de años, y es que las vallas que lo delimitan no deja mucho más.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta iglesia está dentro de las instalaciones



Un saludo

----------


## HUESITO

Precioso paraje e iglesia.
Gracias por las fotos.

----------

